# Vera Bradley Tablet Hipster sale for $29.00, reg $65-$75.



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Vera Bradley has the Tablet Hipster on sale for $29.00 + s/h in all colors. Also includes the solid colors of Black, Cobalt Blue, etc. This bag fit my Note 10.1 in the front pocket along with the keyboard nicely. Both Betsy and Ann have also purchased this Hipster sometime ago, I just received one in Marina Paisley when it was on sale for $26, and love it.

Main compartment inside has 2 slip pockets and 1 large zip pocket. Front has magnetic flap pocket which fits the note or any other tablet, and the back has a magnetic large slip pocket.

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Tablet-Hipster/1001883.uts


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I've also found the Mini Hipster, original style works perfectly for the 7" tablets, both the inside main compartment or the back outside slip pocket. These are readily available on ebay for great prices, or on Vera site for sale colors.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Still on sale. Must be a discontinued item as the current colors are also included in this price.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, My HDX 8.9 fits in the tablet hipster (in a sleeve), with a blue tooth keyboard and my 7" HDX in the amazon case.  I also have a small stand that folds flat, the charger and cord, a portable power pack, and a stylus.  Nothing feels 'stuffed' and the zipper zips just fine.  I could put my regular kindle in there as well, I'm sure, but it's always in my purse anyway.  The hipster is for carrying extra tech stuff -- like for traveling.

I WILL note that I have a 10.1" tablet/computer with keyboard case (Win 8 type thing) that's just a scosh too big to fit in it.  Which is kind of a bummer.  But I'm sure there's be no problem with a somewhat thinner tablet.  Actually, the tablet fits fine -- unless I have it in the keyboard cover.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for posting, I ordered one! This will be my gadget travel bag, it should be perfect for carrying my iPad, Paperwhite & iPod.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Please note: The New Style mini hipsters with the adjustable strap NO Longer fit the 7" tabs and readers as the strap is attached to the back slip in pocket corners reducing the opening, and the main compartment is a tiny bit shorter than the older styles so they cannot be zipped closed.

The PW and Baby K will still fit nicely in the main section as well as the front flip out section under flap. It is a bit difficult to get into the back slip pocket now due to the strap limitations.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I saw this too last night and ordered two of them tonight.  I know this is excessive, since I already have it in black.  I ordered in midnight blues (to go with my vera tote and large duffel) and plum crazy (to go with my plum crazy large color block tote).  I had both on my Amazon wish list for a while.

Seems that often when I ordered from VB, the price goes down more the week after.  I bought the zip around wallet full price in midnight blues last week and it's down $10 this week, but I did get the Vera tote with it at the same discount offered now ($65 -- regular price was $85).

Wonder why they are discontinuing this style, if that is the reason for the markdown (originally $65 for tablet hipster and $75 for black one).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I kept checking back and checking back, and after almost a week the solid Cobalt wouldn't sell out, so I had to help it along.  Just ordered.  I have a really cute bag I usually use for my tech toys when we travel, but it doesn't have the padding and pockets this has.  Cobalt would've probably been my last choice of the 4 colors, but the others did sell out, and I'm fine with the cobalt.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

It seems the solid colors are sold out online, except for the Cobalt Blue which is still available. Many of the Pattern colors are still available. Prices seem to be lower on ebay now as well. As for it being discontinued, some people complained it tipped forward badly if tablet was placed in the front flap pocket.

Looks like the replacement for this is now called The Crosstown crossbody purse, same specs/pockets, except it is a bit smaller (10 1/2 x 6 3/4 x 2 1/2 and retails for $78 new.


----------



## Tia K (Sep 28, 2013)

Tabatha said:


> It seems the solid colors are sold out online, except for the Cobalt Blue which is still available. Many of the Pattern colors are still available. Prices seem to be lower on ebay now as well. As for it being discontinued, some people complained it tipped forward badly if tablet was placed in the front flap pocket.
> 
> Looks like the replacement for this is now called The Crosstown crossbody purse, same specs/pockets, except it is a bit smaller (10 1/2 x 6 3/4 x 2 1/2 and retails for $78 new.


Please update if you found them elsewhere 
thanks


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Crosstown Crossbody:

http://www.verabradley.com/product/Colors/Petal-Paisley/Crosstown-Crossbody/1002217/defaultColorVariantId/196930/pc/1090/c/0/sc/1179/p/1002217.uts


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks to mlewis78 for posting link to new style.

On the Crosstown there are 2 sale colors for $54.60. This should fit the fires just fine, but will no longer fit the 10+" Tablets.

The Tablet Hipster will also fit my Lenovo Netbook in the main compartment, with Samsung Note 10.1 in the front pocket. So, now 2 different sizes for you to choose from with lots of pockets in each.


----------

